# lets try again. looking for a breeder



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

So after a pretty harsh few years I may actually be buying this house. And no relocation will happen for at least 3 years.
I do live in western Canada so shipping is probably a must. I am not young, but a long way from dead, competion is probably not possible but I like training. Nothing prettier then a well trained dog doing the job it was born to do.
I have Shadow. She is not an easy dog but I fostered for years, I know how to handle more then one dog and the house and yard are set up to seperate dogs.
Looking for a breeder who can get me a dog with work ability that can be an active companion.
I would not put Shadow through the stress of bringing an adult in to her home but I am confident a pup is workable.
Any thoughts or suggestions? Shadow is 6 years old.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have no suggestions, but I'm excited about you getting a puppy.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Huh?!!!! REALLY!!!!! You are thinking of buying this current space! SO excited!


(Yu guys don't know the post story, story...)


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I have no suggestions, but I'm excited about you getting a puppy.


I may not. I need to find the right pup and the right breeder. The breeder may be tough. I have to find someone who has never met me and is trusting I can keep a pup safe with Shadow. It could be a tough sell. Plus I need the right pup. After a lifetime of second chance dogs I want the right pup. Otherwise I would just go find a rescue.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I get it. 

I could've easily gotten a nice GSD puppy from a couple of my friends. But she wouldn't have been this puppy from Sage's lines. The puppy I got was just meant to be. 

I hope your search goes well, and the right puppy comes your way.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

(Okay, as soon as I posted that, I looked over and Scarlet is humping the cat tunnel...)


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

GatorBytes said:


> Huh?!!!! REALLY!!!!! You are thinking of buying this current space! SO excited!
> 
> 
> (Yu guys don't know the post story, story...)


It's still being worked out but basically he is taking a downpayment in two payments and carrying the mortgage for two years. 
Plus I have the suite downstairs. A cat would love it here. Hint.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sabi,awesome!Best of luck in your search lady!Yay you


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> It's still being worked out but basically he is taking a downpayment in two payments and carrying the mortgage for two years.
> Plus I have the suite downstairs. A cat would love it here. Hint.



HAHA...It's not my cat!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea. Can't wait to see what pup you get. No suggestions just think its exciting to think about. Sounds like your ready.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm no help either, except for positive thoughts. It's good to hear that everything is working out.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I like Weberhaus. I have also looked at Wolfstraum and Vom Banach.
I don't want a super drivey dog but I don't want a couch cushion either. Lol. 
A good balanced dog that I could do some tracking or detection work with.
I love Shadow but with all her problems she will only ever be a sweet house pet.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so happy to hear the good news about the house. It has been a long time coming for you to finally catch a break. So happy.

No help from me on your original question but wanted to give you:hug: for hanging in.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Sabis mom said:


> I may not. I need to find the right pup and the right breeder. The breeder may be tough. I have to find someone who has never met me and is trusting I can keep a pup safe with Shadow. It could be a tough sell. Plus I need the right pup. After a lifetime of second chance dogs I want the right pup. Otherwise I would just go find a rescue.


I'm super nosy so just tell me to be quiet if this is overstepping, but why does the breeder have to have not met you?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> I'm super nosy so just tell me to be quiet if this is overstepping, but why does the breeder have to have not met you?


LMAO.

It will almost certainly be a long distance relationship.

I could probably come up with the cash to fly and pick a pup up but running around meeting breeders all over the place would get pricey.
The price I found to fly to Kansas for 2 days was 700 plus hotel and meals.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

OH! Sorry. I totally misread. You will not have been likely to have met the breeder so you'll be looking for someone with whom you can build that mutual trust despite having not met.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> OH! Sorry. I totally misread. You will not have been likely to have met the breeder so you'll be looking for someone with whom you can build that mutual trust despite having not met.


Exactly. And with Shadows issue, both behavioral and medical, it might be a tough sell.

Basically I have a 6 year old dog with probable brain damage who is somewhat fear aggressive off the property and has health issues that land her at the vets an abnormal amount. She also has balance and control issues that mean she bangs herself up if I don't watch her.
To be fair. I am over protective and probably have her checked more then necessary.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> Exactly. And with Shadows issue, both behavioral and medical, it might be a tough sell.
> 
> Basically I have a 6 year old dog with probable brain damage who is somewhat fear aggressive off the property and has health issues that land her at the vets an abnormal amount. She also has balance and control issues that mean she bangs herself up if I don't watch her.
> To be fair. I am over protective and probably have her checked more then necessary.


Maybe I'm looking at this differently, but I would think because of your willingness and ability to look after Shadow, you would be the kind of home a breeder would appreciate.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Where are you Western Canada? I may be able to recommend a reputable breeder. Are you looking for german showline, working line, American showline? What is your price limit?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Caroline5 said:


> Where are you Western Canada? I may be able to recommend a reputable breeder. Are you looking for german showline, working line, American showline? What is your price limit?


In Alberta. I want working line. Every ASL I have ever met is a wingnut. And I don't like the look of the WGSL. No offense to anyone. Different strokes.
I worked as a dog handler for years. I fell in love with GSDs as a child surrounded by police dogs at family functions. It's the work ability that I love. 
I am going to reach out to Carmspack and see what she can suggest as well.
Although she may tell me to give my head a shake and forget about a puppy until Shadow is gone. Lol.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Maybe I'm looking at this differently, but I would think because of your willingness and ability to look after Shadow, you would be the kind of home a breeder would appreciate.


I don't know about breeders, but even the rescue folks I know think Shadow should be put down. It's why I never put her up for adoption. 
Few would have been willing or able to give her a home that met her needs. But she was so tiny, and such a fighter I just couldn't give up. Her whole life has been inspiring. She is just so full of joy.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> So after a pretty harsh few years I may actually be buying this house. And no relocation will happen for at least 3 years.
> I do live in western Canada so shipping is probably a must. I am not young, but a long way from dead, competion is probably not possible but I like training. Nothing prettier then a well trained dog doing the job it was born to do.
> I have Shadow. She is not an easy dog but I fostered for years, I know how to handle more then one dog and the house and yard are set up to seperate dogs.
> Looking for a breeder who can get me a dog with work ability that can be an active companion.
> ...


I sent you a pm asking to you call me. If you don't have free long distance to the U.S. then I can call you. I know of a breeder just outside of Winnipeg who may have puppies. He is very reputable and his wife is a vet. My Mom used to be the president of the gsdc there


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Caroline5 said:


> I sent you a pm asking to you call me. If you don't have free long distance to the U.S. then I can call you. I know of a breeder just outside of Winnipeg who may have puppies. He is very reputable and his wife is a vet. My Mom used to be the president of the gsdc there


Not able to call. Who is the breeder? I have a long list of breeders in Canada who do not meet my standards. Not saying they are bad just not for me.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> Caroline5 said:
> 
> 
> > I sent you a pm asking to you call me. If you don't have free long distance to the U.S. then I can call you. I know of a breeder just outside of Winnipeg who may have puppies. He is very reputable and his wife is a vet. My Mom used to be the president of the gsdc there
> ...


Dutch hill


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh Dutch Hill !

I actually sent a female to Dutch Hill --- he had some very old American lines coming down 
from Yoncalla's Mike , Tellaheide's Gallo (Dr Lyn Graves of von Trommel.

Cliff will know these lines and most likely these people.

There were some outstanding American bred dogs in those days .

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/4338698-post157.html

Wilmarc's A.M. von Trommel

wah --- now I am sad all over again that the breeding did not take.

Han also was looking forward to this combination ---- I found him to be a very caring person who went the extra mile.

he has a good gene pool in his combinations of OLDE American and old type DDR working --- proven track records.

thanks for bringing his kennel up again -- I believe he has been active since 1960?


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Cool, glad you think highly of him. I saw one of his pups last time I was back home in Winnipeg. Swet little guy, Aria of course wanted to stomp all over him.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

carmspack said:


> oh Dutch Hill !
> 
> I actually sent a female to Dutch Hill --- he had some very old American lines coming down
> from Yoncalla's Mike , Tellaheide's Gallo (Dr Lyn Graves of von Trommel.
> ...


Do you know Susanne Olver from Siebenmark kennels?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

You can find very good dogs in Canada-and why not buy there


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

holland said:


> You can find very good dogs in Canada-and why not buy there


Two words. Health testing.

I stopped looking for a pup here because so many breeders were not doing adequate screening on the breeding stock.

As far as Dutch Hill clearly Carmen likes them. I have a few issues. Some may resolve.
I am sure some of it is just needing to call and chat but some of it raises questions.
I am purchasing in USD? Why?
2500 in usd is about what 3500 canadian? Thats a lot of money. 
Yet people on this forum everyday get told 1800 is a fair price for a solid working dog. 
Might be worth checking out. I shall ask around.
Huge range in pricing seems unfair.
So basically if the pup is no good for anything I can have it cheaper?
Absolutely no mention of any health testing.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Not sure if you saw my post about Susanne Olver and Siebenmark Kennels. Do you know her?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Caroline5 said:


> Not sure if you saw my post about Susanne Olver and Siebenmark Kennels. Do you know her?


I do not. Doesn't mean anything. I am not much of a social person and would be more likely to remember a dog then a person. Lol


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Have you considered Robin from Narnia kennels?

I've met a few dogs from here recently (last few years) and all do well in their respective sports or area of work. The ones I know personally are good family companions with good drives. Robin is now in Ontario as well.

She just bred her dog Fiesta who competed at World's with a dog from our club who is a IPO3 male and one of the most stable dogs I've seen in awhile. Pups should be on the ground soon.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Sabis mom said:


> Two words. Health testing.
> 
> I stopped looking for a pup here because so many breeders were not doing adequate screening on the breeding stock.
> 
> ...


When people are saying 1800 -they are usually referring to US dollars-also can't imagine there aren't a number of Canadian breeders who health test-and I don't understand the question if its not good for anything can you have it cheaper-if it has a fault imagine breeders might reduce the price-but that does not mean its not good for anything


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Jennifer and Jurgen are another one I would recommend.

http://www.vomkaltenbach.com


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Jennifer and Jurgen are another one I would recommend.
> 
> vom Kaltenbach |HOME | GSDs in Ontario


I have contacted them and we shall see. I like what I saw. But it's a website.

I think some of you misunderstand. I don't need a pup today. I don't need one ever. I am looking for the right puppy not a puppy at the right time. I will adjust my schedule to fit as best I can. I know I need at least a couple of months and honestly would prefer after May.
Price is flexible but I resent a breeder cashing in on an exchange rate I don't need to pay. 
I know where there is a pup I would be really interested in. But I would basically need to do it now. That Doesn't work for me but you can bet your butt I will be keeping an eager eye out for future breedings. 
I want that horse healthy go anywhere do anything pup. I want the dog that will work or play with the neighborhood kids. I want the dog that will run errands with me keep me warm at night and be a companion.
I will get what I need. This year or next. I am willing to wait for the dog I want.


----------

